# CNC cut EVA Foam? (Anti-fatigue mats)



## Underdog

Anyone ever cut EVA foam on a CNC router?
That's the foam you find in those interlocking anti-fatigue floor mats. Other uses include making cosplay armor and weapons out of it because it's heat bendable and sealable.

I'm just wondering if anyone has ever tried to 3D carve it with a router bit?


----------



## DS

I'm guessing that the lack of responses means "no", no one here has cut this with a CNC router.

What is the normal tool used to cut EVA foam? If you could put that tool where the CNC router spindle is, then maybe it will work.


----------



## oldnovice

Perhaps this can be cut with Donek knife as I have seen the tools cut leather with a CNC.


----------



## Underdog

If I had a normal CNC, I think I could manage that. But I'm thinking my CarveWright isn't set up to do that.

Besides, I can cut patterns out with a utility knife if I need to.

My question is whether the tapered ballnose bit will CARVE this stuff with a raster type tool path.


----------



## RobHannon

I have seen post of folks doing just that to make custom toolbox inserts, so it is possible. Now what bit and feed rates are appropriate, no clue.


----------



## oldnovice

As I mentioned above this will cut your mat easily!


----------



## Underdog

> As I mentioned above this will cut your mat easily!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - oldnovice


Not to beat a dead horse too much….But…..

....As I mentioned above, I doubt my CarveWright will handle that. I am NOT looking to simply cut the mat either. I'm looking to raster CARVE the stuff.


----------



## DS

I could only guess that a quick experiment is in order here. I am not sure how a router bit will react in EVA foam.
Just be ready on the e-stop if it goes poorly.
Nothing ventured, nothing gained (or lost).

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## oldnovice

*Underdog*, sorry about my persistence as I didn't realize you intentions!


----------



## Underdog

> *Underdog*, sorry about my persistence as I didn t realize you intentions!
> 
> - oldnovice


Sorry to confuse folks by not specifying that I wanted to carve, not just cut the foam.


----------



## DS

There are other foams that are intended to be routed on CNC machines. Rigid Polyurethane comes to mind.

EVA… don't know anything about routing it.


----------

